# CDI para coches con platinos.



## poloki (Feb 4, 2010)

hola! les comento q hace mucho tiempo q estoy buscando la manera de hacer un cdi para un auto con platinos y finalmente consegui el circuito y por eso lo queria compartir. mis conosimientos sobre electronica no son muy amplios, solo se lo basico, por eso me gustaria si alguien me puede decir si este circuito seria una solucion o un problema y si funciona! trae las conexiones para Platinos, sensor hall y otros tipos de sensores. tambien trae como hacer para convertir el platino a hall para este circuito.
espero q me puedan ayudar y les sirva!

tambien tengo un ciruito de un multichispa q funciona para platinos y cdi q lo saque de la misma paguina!si alguien lo quiere lo subo
saludos


----------



## bouldres (Feb 5, 2010)

te pido que pongas el otro circuito que ofreces,,,yo tengo uno por ahi que lo hice y lo tengo montado en mi fiel 147, anda del uno,,nada dificil el encontrar las partes ,,,facil de armar,,,si lo quieres lo pides (no se como subir fotos , ni pdf aca),,,saludos y gracias


----------



## poloki (Feb 8, 2010)

@bouldres ahi esta el ciruito del multispark espero q te sirva, y si podes subi el ciruito q tenes un tu 147!


----------



## yunier2882 (Feb 11, 2010)

yo tengo planos de lo mas sencillos para eso soy de cuba y me dedico a hacerlo los puedo subir si gustan

estan muy buenos los circuitos .me interesa mucho el de efecto HALL pero que fuese atransistores completamente ya que no consigo los INTEGRADOS


----------



## javier397 (May 24, 2010)

agradezco que suban los planos de encendidos, estoy por meterme en eso y quiero hacerlo bien de una!!
saludos y gracias


----------



## alehuy (May 30, 2010)

por lo que tengo entendido el encendido electronico cdi solo se utiliza en las motos o vehiculos de competicion, que trabajan a altas revoluciones, ya que la chispa es muy corta y a bajas revoluciones los autos de calle no funcionan bien.

en el caso de un auto con platinos es mejor instalar un encendido transistorizado


----------



## deoriahd (Jul 31, 2010)

Hola amigos necesito de su ayuda, resulta que me quiero armar un CDI para el auto y ya conseguí el circuito de uno que esta funcionando pero tengo una duda con los capacitores, son ceramicos o electrolíticos y los de valores 0.22uf y 22nf de que voltaje?. Acá les paso el diagrama del circuito, espero su ayuda... Muchas gracias de antemano.

Ahhh... me olvidaba, mi nivel de conocimientos es amateur. Saludos.-

Ver el archivo adjunto circuito.bmp​


----------



## HADES (Jul 31, 2010)

mira deoriad con los condensadores recorda que los platinos tiran 12 V Tipicamente 4A hacia la bobina del carro entonces a la hora que pedis condensadores de ese valor de 22nf en el estandar vienen para 50V o inclusive 100V asi que con esa parte no te lies, con el 0.22uf ese si es un electrolitico tipicamente te lo dan para 100 v o 50V o 16V aun con e lde 16V todavia esta bien para poder usar OJO con una tension menor a 14V o 12V no pero duda mucho que hayan esos valores y si te lo dan ceramico tampoco tengas dudas lo podes usar saludos!

HADES


----------



## deoriahd (Ago 1, 2010)

Hola Hades te agradezco por tu pronta respuesta, me quedó una duda, el resto de los capacitores son ceramicos?... muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## HADES (Ago 1, 2010)

deoriahd dijo:


> Hola Hades te agradezco por tu pronta respuesta, me quedó una duda, el resto de los capacitores son ceramicos?... muchas gracias de nuevo.



Si son ceramicos ojo de conseguirlos con sus valores de tension saludos!!

HADES


----------



## deoriahd (Ago 2, 2010)

ok, lo tendré en cuenta. gracias!


----------



## hsen (Sep 11, 2010)

HADES dijo:


> mira deoriad con los condensadores recorda que los platinos tiran 12 V Tipicamente 4A hacia la bobina del carro entonces a la hora que pedis condensadores de ese valor de 22nf en el estandar vienen para 50V o inclusive 100V asi que con esa parte no te lies, con el 0.22uf ese si es un electrolitico tipicamente te lo dan para 100 v o 50V o 16V aun con e lde 16V todavia esta bien para poder usar OJO con una tension menor a 14V o 12V no pero duda mucho que hayan esos valores y si te lo dan ceramico tampoco tengas dudas lo podes usar saludos!
> HADES


 
Disculpa pero discrepo , cuando se usa sistema de platinos los condensadores deben soportar una tensión muy superior, por que la autoinducción que se genera en el primario de la bobina al abrir los platinos puede llegar a 400v.
En el caso de ese circuito electrónico, si puede llevar condensadores de baja tensión 
Saludos hsen.


----------



## tontrack (Sep 15, 2010)

Hola a todos.
 En cuanto a los planos de Yunier, también vivo en Cuba y quiero construirme un CDI o algún tipo de optimizador de encendido para mi Lada 1600. Sería posible que subieras los planos, si son a transistores mejor.
Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 15, 2010)

alehuy dijo:


> por lo que tengo entendido el encendido electronico cdi solo se utiliza en las motos o vehiculos de competicion, que trabajan a altas revoluciones, ya que la chispa es muy corta y a bajas revoluciones los autos de calle no funcionan bien.
> 
> en el caso de un auto con platinos es mejor instalar un encendido transistorizado


 

Corrección !

El CDI en motores de calle platineros funciona perfectamente , de hecho yo los fabricaba y tenía uno instalado en mi automovil , por algún post subí el circuito al que hay que rehacerle el chopper de 400 Vdc , tiraba 40 Kv. con bobina convencional (chispa tipo petardo de 4 cm de largo ).

Ventajas: menor consumo de combustible de alrededor del 10 a 15 % , quien diga más que eso MIENTE .

El vehículo puede circular a bastante poca velocidad en un cambio bajo y reaccionar mejor al ser acelerado , sin tironeos. Ideal para taxistas .

Mejor reacción del motor.

La luz de platinos se podía aumentar hasta tres milímetros sin problemas y habíamos hecho pruebas con bujías a las que les habíamos arrancado el electrodo lateral y solo conservaban el central , y funcionaba perfecto hasta las 6.000 RPM , y ahí el motor se plantaba y volvía a arrancar a las 5.500. Seguramente la chispa saltaba directamente contra la cabeza del pistón y esas rpm el avance es mayor y el pistón está mas lejos , sumado a que seguramente la chispa se achicaba (menor rendimiento del CDI)

Saludos !


----------



## tontrack (Sep 15, 2010)

Hola a todos.
Sobre el sistema de Dosmetros está en un tema titulado Cdi multichispa de alto desempeño. Por cierto estoy trabajando en sustituirle el chopper por un transformador genérico de una fuente de PC. Ya logro cargar el capacitor a 468V pero no a la velocidad necesaria (aún). 
Por cierto Dosmetros, la chispa no se si es mayor de 2cm pues a esa distancia están los bornes del primario y aquel diablo azul salta pal que le de su gana 
Si señores el CDI es un buen tareco pal auto, hay un par de planos que en breve compartiré. Sobre lo de usar un trafo de PC es un capricho mío de hacerlo mas pequeño y mas reproducible x cualquiera sin tener que fabricar ni comprar un transformador.
Dosmetros, recuerdas por casualidad a que frecuencia trabajaba el chopper? A lo mejor podemos recalcular para un par de TIP31 o 2N3055.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 15, 2010)

Trabajaba con transistores de Germanio PNP porque de esa manera iban directamente atornillados a masa. Ahora que miro le falta el trazo entre los colectores y masa .

El transformador era de chapa laminada , grano orientado y trabajaba a nucleo saturado , con un entrehierro. Pero perdí los datos.

Calculale entre 3.000 y 5.000 Hz .

Saludos !


----------



## tontrack (Sep 20, 2010)

Muuuuuyyyy buenos días.
Señores... tengo una info bien interesante. Ayer mismo encontré una revista CIC (Centro de Información de Comunicaciones, Cubana) del año 1968. Pues, de tan remota fecha ya se hacían CDIs. Les dejo adjunto el artículo que publicaron como version de otro publicado en una Electronics World (del 67!)
Algunas aclaraciones:
Transformador de fuerza: Transformador de alimentación usado para alimentar circuitos a tubos, por lo general ya venían con un par de secundarios de 6.3V además de otro a 800V. En nuestro caso podríamos conseguir un transformador de 40VA de 115Vp para 6.3+6.3Vs.
Diodos silicones: diodos de silicio, 1n4007, 1n4148, 1n5408, etc.
Los transistores de potencia son perfectamente sustituibles por 2n3055 (o tip3055 si se necesita espacio), que en mi opinión no son malos transistores usados de una buena forma.
Al hacer el cambio de pnp a npn solo deben invertir la polaridad en la sección del DC-DC.
A grandes razgos creo que es todo.

Saludos.


----------



## nacho_brc (Oct 12, 2010)

en este caso necesitas condensadores de alto voltaje porque este circuito lo que hace es oscilar para poder transformar con un transformador convencional los 12v a unos 220 que rectificados deberian dar unos 310v, esos 310v cargan dos capacitores y son disparados por el triac hacia la bobina.. por eso teoricamente la bobina trabaja mucho mas relajada que con los encendidos transistorizados, ademas, se pueden llegar a valores muchisimo mas altos que con un encendido convencional.. yo de todos modos tengo serias dudas sobre este circuito posteado.. y dudo que realmente funcione.. trate de simularlo con el livewire.. y la verdad no pude hacerlo funcionar.. hay un par de componentes equivocados.. por ej el capacitor de 47uf 1000v.. en realidad segun lo que lei en otro foro deberia ser de 0.047uf 1000v.. hay un elemento que dice 2.2M la verdad no tengo idea que puede ser.. no entiendo porque hay dos capacitores en paralelo antes de conectarse a la bobina.. cuando podria haber uno.. ademas tambien nose donde van conectados esos capacitores.. cupongo que al positivo de la bobina.. si alguien me ilumina seria fabuloso.. saludos


----------



## xavirom (Oct 13, 2010)

Con respecto a los capacitores que están en el circuito del platino, son de baja tensión, dado que ya no hay sobretensiones causadas por la bobina que ahora queda conectada en otro circuito. La resistencia de 2M2 es una carga para que el rectificador no quede funcionando en vacío, los 2 capacitores en paralelo pueden reemplazarse por uno solo y va/n conectado/s al positivo de la bobina.  Por último, el capacitor de .047 x 1000V puede ocasionarte problemas en altas revoluciones debido a que cuando se dispara el tiristor, este capacitor se descarga y si es muy grande, junto con los que van a la bobina pueden demorar mucho tiempo en volver a cargarse con la consiguiente falla del motor, probá de poner alguna resistencia de digamos 100K en serie con el cap. de .047. Podés simular los pulsos del platino con una onda cuadrada en la entrada del mismo, habría que hacer el cálculo de la frecuencia equivalente a las RPM pretendidas del motor. Por último, no quieras ahorrar plata en el transformador, de él depende la potencia del convertidor, por ende la chispa que obtendrás finalmente. Este circuito es un poco elemental pero funciona, me consta. Saludos


----------



## nacho_brc (Oct 13, 2010)

gracias por la respuesta.. ahora.. mi duda sigue siendo la misma.. 2m2 seria una resistencia de 2,2 mili ohms o 2,2 megaohms.. la verdad me mata la duda.. con respecto a la simulacion.. eso mismo hice con la señal.. puse una onda cuadrada de 50 hertz para simular el platino.. eso equivaldria a unos pocos miles de revoluciones.. lo que no pude era determinar si funcionaba.. porque en la salida donde teoricamente se conecta el positivo de la bobina circulaban voltajes de pocos milivots.. y tambien trate de simular la bobina colocando un transformador.. pero a la salida de este tampoco se generaba voltaje alguno... corrijanme si me equivoco.. pero si el capacitor descarga de a 300v cada vez que el platino abre.. deberia al menos poder encender una lampara intermitentemente.. salvo que tenga los conceptos muy errados y no este haciendo las cosas bien.. espero puedan ayudarme, por cierto.. hice un pcb del circuito me falta pulirlo un poco.. pero con su ayuda lo voy a poder terminar y lo subo aca mismo.. saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2010)

Eso es 2M2 o 2,2M , es Megohms , está para descargar la fuente , no es tan crítica , podría ser un megohom o no existir. 

Miliohms iría con minúsculas por convención 

Saludos !


----------



## xavirom (Oct 13, 2010)

Conectá una bobina automotor, es la mejor prueba que podés hacer, no creo que puedas encender una lámpara, el capacitor se descarga muy rápido y con 1uF no vas a almacenar mucha energía para hacerlo. La resistencia es de 2.2000.000 ohms, lo que dice dosmetros es correcto.


----------



## nacho_brc (Oct 14, 2010)

bueno.. va mejorando la cosa.. entonces tengo todo listo para armar excepto el transformador.. ahora bien.. para saber que transformador usar seria bueno a que frecuencia se esta trabajando.. alguno sabe como calcular eso? y que tipo de transformador usar.. con que vueltas.. etc..
aca esta el pcb del encendido.. les ruego revisen aver si se me paso algo (probablemente).. saludos


----------



## daniel plaza (Ene 27, 2011)

hola a todos les comento que yo arme este encendido y realmente anda de maravillas con algunas modificaciones , el trafo no tiene que ser de 12v sino de 6v 1amp , no funciona bien si pones los tres capa de .47 tenes que dejar solo dos o consegui uno de 1mf poliester 600v por los otros ca pacitores de .22 y 22 tambien son de poliester y bestos dos no hace falta que sean de alto voltaje por que trabajan con 12v , en la figura lo que esta a la derecha del trafo es lo nque trabaja con 400v saludos


----------



## nacho_brc (Feb 12, 2011)

ajaj.. hola de nuevo.. hace tiempo me borre del foro por problemas de estudio.. ahora vuelvo a retomar algunos proyectos.. la verdad es que el encendido que arme nunca me funciono bien a altas revoluciones.. y no le pude encontrar el problema.. segun lo que decis daniel es que si uso un trafo de 6v mejora, y con respecto a los capacitores habia dos en paralelo de 0.47.. eso esta perfecto, ahora el problema es el de 47 uf que esta a masa, ese al final de que valor tiene que ser? yo la verdad me rendi cuando lo modifique unas 5 veces al circuito.. y sieeempre cuando aceleraba fallaba mucho el motor.. casi no se podia andar.. arme un circuito con un 555 para simular las chispas para el motor funcionando a unas 5000 revoluciones y descubri que la chispa era grande cuando las revoluciones eran muy chicas.. a medida que aumentaba la revolucion las chispas se achicaban mucho.. a tal punto que cuando lo ponia en 5000 revoluciones la chispa de la bobina era de menos de 5mm de longitud.. si alejaba el cable directamente no habia chispa.. si me pueden dar una idea del problema que tengo les agradeceria..


----------



## sk8federico (Mar 14, 2011)

Buenas.
Los invito si están interesados a participar del siguiente post: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/467195/ _
En el que se plantea un encendido multichispa, un poco mas complejo, pero del que están participando bastantes usuarios para sacar adelante.
"nacho_brc" vendría muy bien si te copas y compartís tu experiencia, principalmente esta muy en duda el tema trafo.
Abrazo!
Fede


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2011)

Armate el elevador de tensión con el *ZVS* (buscalo con ese nombre) y un transformador de fuente AT de PC invertido , hacés los *puentes* *e* con *f* y también *g* con *h* y utilizás *i* ,* j* y *d* (punto medio)



Ver el archivo adjunto 16012 

Ver el archivo adjunto 16011
La salida es por *a* , *b* (punto medio) y *c* , obligado rectificar con díodos rápidos.

Saludos !


----------



## gabyviera (Jun 29, 2011)

Que relacion de transformacion usaron cuando hicieron la prueba en el livewire? yo no lo he podido hacer funcionar, cuando tenga algo mas o menos funcionando lo publico asi lo ven.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2011)

gabyviera dijo:


> Que relacion de transformacion usaron cuando hicieron la prueba en el livewire? yo no lo he podido hacer funcionar, cuando tenga algo mas o menos funcionando lo publico asi lo ven.


 
El ZVS anda mal en las simulaciones y bién en la vida real 

Armalo que no te va a defraudar 

Saludos !


----------



## pablete01 (Jun 30, 2011)

Para el auto es mejor un encendido electronico transistorizado (tci) mas que cdi.
Hace muchos años construi uno y todavia funciona y el circuito es de lo mas simple (no lo tengo mas) pero lleva 3 resistencias, 1 transistor de potencia, un tip31 y un diodo, nada mas.
Excelente chispa y cero desgaste de platinos, ademas de ser un sistema reversible: si queres volver a sistema original, basta cambiar un cable de lugar.
Saludos


----------



## monagaucho (Jul 1, 2011)

hola gente del foro disculpen si me meti en el lugar equivocado.... :$ necesito armar un encendido para ciclomotor de competicion ... La idea es hacerlo INFRARROJO y que los sensores esten conectados a un CDI que mande el pulso a la bobina de alta alguien tiene un diagrama??? desde ya gracias y disculpen si me equivoque de post....


----------



## marcelorenz (Jul 1, 2011)

pablete01 dijo:


> Para el auto es mejor un encendido electronico transistorizado (tci) mas que cdi.
> Hace muchos años construi uno y todavia funciona y el circuito es de lo mas simple (no lo tengo mas) pero lleva 3 resistencias, 1 transistor de potencia, un tip31 y un diodo, nada mas.
> Excelente chispa y cero desgaste de platinos, ademas de ser un sistema reversible: si queres volver a sistema original, basta cambiar un cable de lugar.
> Saludos



nunca un encendido TCI va a ser mejor que un CDI.
hay una brutal diferencia entre los 20mJ que tiene un encendido TCI contra los 125mJ que tiene un encendido CDI.
con un encendido CDI cualquier motor te arranca en la primera vuelta, cosa que con el TCI en un dia muy frio tambien te jode.


----------



## pablete01 (Jul 2, 2011)

marcelorenz dijo:


> nunca un encendido TCI va a ser mejor que un CDI.
> hay una brutal diferencia entre los 20mJ que tiene un encendido TCI contra los 125mJ que tiene un encendido CDI.
> con un encendido CDI cualquier motor te arranca en la primera vuelta, cosa que con el TCI en un dia muy frio tambien te jode.



Si, en ese sentido es mejor el CDI.
La verdad que no se cual es el proposito de fabicar el cdi para el auto. Lo que digo es que mecanicamente es mas facil hacer un TCI. Para el CDI necesitas hacer mas modificaciones.
Saludos


----------



## marcelorenz (Jul 2, 2011)

el encendido TCI tiene la ventaja de ser mayor la duracion de la chispa, cosa que es muy bueno solo en autos con baja relacion de compresion o bujias con muy poca distancia entre electrodos, en cuanto el motor se haya mejorado aumentando su relacion de compresion, estaticamente o dinamicamente, la resistencia del aire a mayor compresion aumenta considerablemete, es ahi donde no importa perder duracion de chispa, pero si importa aumentar la tension para producir una ruptura segura de la mezcla en la camara de combustion, para asegurarse tener una chispa en el momento indicado, cosa que si no susede, puede destruir un motor.


----------



## cltomas (Sep 8, 2011)

Hace dias que andaba buscando un CDI para realizarlo, había buscado aquí en la web pero nada en concreto se había realizado o terminado.. Pero he encontrado una página alemana en la cual estaba el modelo y sus componentes y como realizar el transformador, que era lo más complicado de buscar (creo)...

http://www.mini-cooper-clubman.de/html/cdi.html

Aquí como hacer el transformador

http://www.mini-cooper-clubman.de/html/transformer.html

Si alguien pudiera hacer los PCB, estaría muy agradecido.. 
Un cordial Saludo


----------



## yoelmicro (Dic 4, 2011)

Aquí les dejo este circuito por descarga capacitiva que me resolvió muchísimo tiempo el problema de encendido en un viejo coche ruso moskvich 2140 que tenía en Cuba,los datos del transformador aún no lo encuentro pero en el foro dedicado a fuentes podrán encontrar los cálculos y implementarlos al tranfo de ferrita que tengan a su disposición,cabe destacar que dicho transformador no deberá poseer gap pues la topología de este es push pull y deberá calcularse para una tensión de entrada de 9Vdc y salida de 400Vdc en las peores condiciones con una frecuencia de trabajo que podrán calcular cambiando la constante RC del TL494.
Yo recuerdo que el circuito está diseñado para 100KHz para los componentes expuestos y el tranfo lo saque de una fuente de 250Watt de una PC que trabajaba en topología forward;Espero les sea de ayuda y estudio este diseño,si encuentro los datos del transformador los posteo.

Desde ya gracias a todos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 4, 2011)

esta lindo¡¡¡ muchas gracias por compartir tu trabajo


----------



## yoelmicro (Dic 4, 2011)

Ok,de nada.
  Para eso están los foros,para compartir,debatir y ayudarse unos a otros.
  Si no encuentro los datos del transformador los re calcularé y subiré para aquellos que les sea difícil el problema de los cálculos;Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## elcordobes50 (Dic 5, 2011)

ojalas puedas encontrar el dato del transformador.... desde ya gracias por el aporte!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 5, 2011)

ay que probar con un transformador de pc tal cual esta y conectarlo de modo que las dos salidad de 5 volt queden del lado de los dos tr q1 y q2  ,de ese modo tendria una salida de unos 350/400 volt
,cuando tenga tiempo lo pruebo



pd: 
voy a poner un preset en lugar de r16 (intento de regular la tencion de salida)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2011)

Está muy bonito tu aporte ! , un transformador de PC invertido , como dice su Majestad , va de caño , también se puede reemplazar el elevador completo con el ZVS y el mismo transformador.

En el peor de los casos se le pone un duplicador a la salida.

Cambiaría los 1N4007 por rápidos y agregaría un inductor entre el rectificador y el tiristor para morigerar el corto  .

Saludos !


----------



## yoelmicro (Dic 7, 2011)

Si,lo ideal es poner diodos rápidos,pero cuando realice el circuito estaba en cuba y todo tenía que ser reciclado,encontrar diodos rápido que soporten 2Vout mínimo era bastante difícil y más si son 4,solo los diodos dámper de los TV en el circuito horizontal poseen esas características y no los tenia a mano.Con respecto al inductor en serie al circuito de carga esto añade un tiempo más en la carga de los capacitores debido a la acción de atrasar la corriente 90 grados (-jL) y disminuiría la respuesta en frecuencia asociada a la descarga para producir la chispa;Realmente el NE 555 funcionando en modo monoestable inhibe el inversor durante el tiempo necesario,asegurándose que no haya corto a la salida del inversor,este tiempo es necesario producto de la corriente de mantenimiento asociada a los SCR.
Comento que poner un transformador de fuente de PC invertido no es mala idea.
Realmente no había pensado en eso! BARBARO…..TREMENDA IDEA y yo queriendo recalcular....jejeje

  Gracias a todos por sus comentarios.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2011)

No había prestado atención a T2 y T4 .

El inductor no molesta y de hecho lo he utilizado , a lo sumo habrá que tocar el avance del encendido unos grados . También sirve para elevar la tensión de carga en el capacitor .

En R17 quizás deberías poner una resistencia más baja , yo usaba de 30 ohms 10 Watts , ésto es para mantenerlos limpios "por fusion superficial" . . . sinó se empastan con el humo-aceite , te lo digo por experiencia. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...a-capacitiva-alto-desempeno-16122/#post161613

Saludos !


----------



## elcordobes50 (Dic 14, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ay que probar con un transformador de pc tal cual esta y conectarlo de modo que las dos salidad de 5 volt queden del lado de los dos tr q1 y q2  ,de ese modo tendria una salida de unos 350/400 volt
> ,cuando tenga tiempo lo pruebo
> 
> 
> ...



me podrias dar lso datos del transformador ya que quiero comprar!!!
solo me falta eso!! desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## elcordobes50 (Dic 16, 2011)

y si podrias marcarme de donde saco el cable para el platino bobina ect...

gracias!!!


----------



## yoelmicro (Dic 16, 2011)

elcordobes50,busca los datos de un EI33,ese es el más común de los núcleos en las fuentes de PC.
Aquí te dejo un PNG con la posición de los cables en el PCB.
Comento que puedes poner un interruptor 4 polos doble tiro como hice yo,pues imagina que falle algún componente y estés lejos de casa……Con este interruptor podrás volver a el sistema original de encendido sin tener que desconectar el circuito para poder llegar y repararlo después.
Bueno cualquier duda postean.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2011)

*Elcordobes50* , éste encendido CDI es para coches viejos platineros , así que el cable Platinos --> Bobina , es el cablecito fino que va desde el distribuidor hasta el + de la bobina de encendido.

Para el transformador , desarmás una fuente vieja de PC AT (aunque no funcione a vos te sirve igual , en cualquier casa de computación te las regalan) y le quitás el transformador más grande sin romperlo.

Ver el archivo adjunto 16012


Te dejo el equivalente con el transformador del pps de *Yoelmicro.*

*Pata 6 = patas e y f unidas*
*Pata 10 = patas g y h unidas*
*Patas 7 y 9 = pata d*

*Pata 5 = pata a*
*Pata 1 = pata c*

*Patas b , i , j , no se utilizan y quedan al aire.*

Saludos !


----------



## elcordobes50 (Dic 16, 2011)

gracias yoelmicro y DOSMETROS por la buena onda!!! vere que sale de esto jaja un abrazo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 16, 2011)

de nada  elcordobes50¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
su majestad dio la idea del tafo de pc puesta al-reves


----------



## elcordobes50 (Dic 18, 2011)

sino fuera mucho pedir me podrian pasar la lista de los componentes....
xq busco algunos y no los encuentro ej:m0s50n06 y que es eso de scr?¡ y la ultima r1/2W?
mil disculpas el-rey-julien, me olvide darte las gracias a ti tambien!!!

DOSMETROS: cual seria la r17 1k... que tendria q cambiar por una de  30 ohms 10 Watts me la podes señalar en el circuito
desde ya muchs gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2011)

No recuerdo donde hablé de una resistencia de 1k  , si de una más baja.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> En R17 quizás deberías poner una resistencia más baja , yo usaba de 30 ohms 10 Watts , ésto es para mantenerlos limpios "por fusion superficial" . . . sinó se empastan con el humo-aceite , te lo digo por experiencia.


 

Saludos !


----------



## johnsamuel (Ene 14, 2012)

hola a todos, acerca de este  esquema  tengo dudas en el circuito de entrada ,en especial en la polarizacion del transistor 2N2222A, alguien me puede explicar?.

osea me refiero la esquema de cdi que posteo  deoriahd.



Con respecto al trafo de ferrita de fuente de pc atx ,a que frecuencia debo calcular el oscilador ,para q el rendimiento sea optimo . Por cierto excelente el aporte de DOSMETROS  al desarrollar el esquema del trafo de ferrita.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2012)

Probá entre 20 y 40 kHz   


Saludos !


----------



## johnsamuel (Ene 18, 2012)

hola DOSMETROS , muchas gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## frank abel (May 21, 2012)

hola yunier 2822  te saludo  y te pido porfavor si te es posible subir tus  planos pues me interesan 
gracias frank abel


----------



## carlitox_unc (Sep 26, 2012)

Hola electrónic@s! les cuento que armé primeramente un diagrama similar a este que andaba dando vueltas por internet..al parecer andaba de 10, pero cuando lo armé me encontré con el inconveniente de que si llevaba el motor a altas rpm el circuito fallaba (había un corte eléctrico)...entre tantas cosas que probé pensé que era una fuga eléctrica...asique cambié cables de bujía y bujías. Despúes también limpie el platino...yyyyyy....nada, seguía fallando. Entonces se me dió por probar con otro transformador (estaba usando uno de 9V y 1,2A, que para mi por el tamaño no daba mas de 500mA), entonces probé con uno de 12V 1A y el funcionamiento mejoró bastante, los cortes eran menos, pero a altas rpm seguía fallando. Buscando, encontré un trafo igual al de 12V 1A, entonces se me dió por conectarlos en paralelo y sorpresa!! el circuito funciona excelente!!! Mañana mismo voy a comprar un trafo de 9V 2A como para ya instalarlo y dejarlo armado. La verdad es que el cambio es mucho. En el arranque (con gas) apenas le doy agarra. Como si lo estuviera arrancando con nafta o mejor. En nafta por supuesto que anda muy bien también. Ahora me queda observar consumos y rendimiento durante este tiempo para ver como va avanzando. Comento esto porque no lo probé andando ya que había puesto los trafos así nomás arriba de la bateria...jaajaj..Estoy en la duda de si poner un trafo de 9V 2A o poner uno de 12V 2A. ustedes que piensan? Ah...algo más que cambié fue que quité el capacitor de 0,047uF/1000V a la salida de los diodos. También coloqué una resistencia de 50 ohm (dos de 100 en paralelo) a la salida del 555 y entrada del transistor TIP 3055 para que quede bien saturado. En mi caso el capacitor que va conectado de la pata 2 del 555 a masa es de 0,1 uF. Eso hace que la frecuencia sea mayor, pero anda al pelo. Cualquier duda me avisan. Desde Mendoza saludos para todos!


----------



## carlitox_unc (Oct 1, 2012)

Buenas tardes nuevamente! les comento que llevo ya casi 5 días de funcionamiento perfecto. Lo he probado en subidas grandes (camino a la montaña), en la ruta y en ciudad. La verdad que estoy muy satisfecho con el funcionamiento. Por momentos sentía un pequeño corte eléctrico y pensé que era el circuito que fallaba, pero me acordé que había movido el avance (le faltaba un poquito), lo corregí y 10 puntos!!!!!Proximamente cuando un amigo saque la coupe dodge V6 lo probaré que tal funciona ahí. También lo hice andar perfecto en un v2 (mitsubishi L-100). Cualquier duda me chiflan!saludos!

Hola amigos yo nuevamente, ahora para mostrar el esquema del circuito que armé para el CDI. Algo que quiero comentarles es que el transformador mostrado tiene punto medio en este esquema pero no hace falta, utilicé este porque es el que trae el software de diseño. El mismo es de 200V/9V - 3A. Hay que utilizar este trafo o uno similar porque si el mismo es "chico" el auto va a tener un corte de corriente, con lo que va a fallar!. Para calibrarlo en el motor, una vez instalado damos marcha y tiene que arrancar.

De ahí si el auto tiene GNC se debe regular el ralenti (bajar las vueltas) ya que queda un poquito acelerado.Si con el circuito armado, en las salidas bruscas o por lo general haciéndole hacer fuerza en 2da, si el auto falla, darle un poco más de avance hasta que desaparezca. SW1 está simulando al platino o ruptor. El capacitor o condesador que se encuentra conectado a éste (por lo general dentro del distribuidor) se debe desconectar.





Los materiales son:

R1- 220 1/4W
R2- 1,8K 1/4W.
R3- 50 ohm 1W (pueden ser dos resistencias de 100 1/2W en paralelo)
R4- 68 ohm 3W
R5- 6,6K 1/4W
R6- 2,2M 1/4W
R7. 150 ohm 1W.

D1 y D2- 1N4007
Puente Rectificador (se puede hacer con diodos 1N4007 también)

Tiristor puede ser TIC116E (o alguno que soporte más de 400V), en mi caso usé un triac BT137, que soporta hasta 600V).

Transistor de potencia TIP 3055

NE555 (con zócalo)

C1 y C2- 0,1 (microfaradios) Cerámicos.

C3- 1 microfaradio /630V. Si no se consigue este se pueden colocar dos de 0,47 microfaradios /630V en paralelo.

C4- 1000 microfaradios /16V

Transformador 220V/9V - 3A.

Micas asilantes para el transistor de potencia y el tiristor o triac.
Disipador de aluminio de aprox 130cm2.
Caja para alojar al circuito
Conectores para colocar en la placa y unir a los cables
Placa PCB (diseño hecho por ustedes o en placa universal).

NOTA: Si el circuito que está alojado en la caja va a ser montado en el compartimento del motor, una vez que el circuito se probó y funciona correctamente, sellar la caja con silicona u otro pegamento para evitar que ingrese agua y otras suciedades que puedan llegar a hacer fallar al circuito.


----------



## Edgardo39 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hola, saludos soy nuevo, espero llevármela bien aquí con todos, mi pregunta es ¿cuanto voltaje o que tipo de señal le llega al sensor o captor de un CDI para disparar el tiristor y descargar el condensador de salida? tengo pensado hacer el inyector del sensor con un 555, gracias por su atención.


----------



## djyoan (Abr 26, 2017)

Quisiera adaptar el sensor o bobina a este circuito de platinos quien me podría ayudar?


----------



## sergiot (Abr 26, 2017)

Podes adaptar cualquier, el unico tema es que tenes que tener en cuenta el flanco de disparo, el circuito original es lo que se conocía como ayuda platino, el platino pone a masa la base del pnp y este polariza al npn para que el tr de potencia ponga a masa el primario de la bobina, cuando el platino desconecta el tr de potencia se abre y sale la chispa de la bobina, vos tenes que controlar que con la reforma todo ese ciclo se cumpla de la misma manera, sino vas a sacar de punto el encendido.


----------



## djyoan (Abr 28, 2017)

Lo que quiero hacer es adaptarle el sensor o bobina…..pero mi conocimiento es muy básico y
   necesito ayuda. 
  El diseño con Horizontal de tv  funciona muy bien miren la foto adjunta.



También la adaptación a bobina o sensor pudiera ser con este a mosfet que es sencillo de fabricar.
   ¿alguien lo ha probado este cómo funciona el de mosfet?


----------



## savad (Abr 29, 2017)

Lee un poco acerca de como switchear un MOSFET .... tienes que darle el suficientte voltaje y rapidamente para cargar-descargar la capacitancia interna entre Gate-Drain ... o dejas trabajando el MOSFET en la region lineal ...y lo destruyes por exceso de calor .... existen varios Driver (IC) para ello.  O diseña el tuyo (busca en la red).


----------



## djyoan (Abr 30, 2017)

Este es mi delco... y necesito un diagrama sencillo de fabricar:





  Lo que quisiera es modificar este o  hacer otro sencillo :

Ver el archivo adjunto 155738

   Por favor que me recomiendan???


----------



## Yasmani lopez (Ago 6, 2021)

Hola*,* díganme *por*fa*vor* si este tci podría funcionar *?*


yunier2882 dijo:


> yo tengo planos de lo mas sencillos para eso soy de cuba y me dedico a hacerlo los puedo subir si gustan
> 
> estan muy buenos los circuitos .me interesa mucho el de efecto HALL pero que fuese atransistores completamente ya que no consigo los INTEGRADOS


*Bro* *Hermano, * t*a*mb*ién* soy cubano y busco esos esquemas desesperadamente , los podías enviar *mano*?

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc.


----------



## sergiot (Ago 6, 2021)

Puede funcionar, eso es lo que antiguamente se lo conocía como ayuda platino, lo que hacia era evitar la chispa en el platino para que no se queme, y disparar la bobina de forma electronica.


----------



## Yasmani lopez (Ago 6, 2021)

sergiot dijo:


> Puede funcionar, eso es lo que antiguamente se lo conocía como ayuda platino, lo que hacia era evitar la chispa en el platino para que no se queme, y disparar la bobina de forma electronica.


Gracias amigo*,* este sistema Funciona a 12 *V* sin CDI*,* puede hacer la función de los platinos ?*A* ver es q*ue* me encargaron la construcción de un sistema electrónico para auto Chevrolet del 51 con el motor original de 6 cilindros*,* dice el dueño y la verdad no sé cuál sistema será adecuado para ese auto.


----------



## sergiot (Ago 6, 2021)

Los platinos los tenés que usar igual, solo que el agregado electrónico evita la chispa y mejora el rendimiento, en este caso el platino activa la base de un transistor que a su vez este dispara a otro para así disparar la chispa en la bobina, pero siempre tiene que estar el platino, o en su defecto un captor magnético como los distribuidores más modernos que no tenían platino, para un auto como el que mencionas, para el uso normal, con el platino y este circuito es más que suficiente.


----------



## Yasmani lopez (Ago 6, 2021)

sergiot dijo:


> Los platinos los tenés que usar igual, solo que el agregado electrónico evita la chispa y mejora el rendimiento, en este caso el platino activa la base de un transistor que a su vez este dispara a otro para así disparar la chispa en la bobina, pero siempre tiene que estar el platino, o en su defecto un captor magnético como los distribuidores más modernos que no tenían platino, para un auto como el que mencionas, para el uso normal, con el platino y este circuito es más que suficiente.


Le agradezco mucho amigo*,* hoy mismo lo armar*é* y subo al foro los resultados*,* muchas gracias de verdad q*ue* me salvó el día.


----------



## Yasmani lopez (Ago 15, 2021)

Lo prometido es deuda ,aún no lo monto en un auto pero ya un amigo *QUE* tenía antes el esquema me confirmó *QUE* en efecto funciona muy bien gracias. *POR* el apoyo colegas ,tengan buena tarde saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 15, 2021)

Yasmani lopez dijo:


> Lo prometido es deuda ,aún no lo monto en un auto pero ya un amigo *QUE* tenía antes el esquema me confirmó *QUE* en efecto funciona muy bien gracias. *POR* el apoyo colegas ,tengan buena tarde saludos



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. . . .


----------



## Ricardo00325 (Mar 2, 2022)

Yasmani lopez dijo:


> Lo prometido es deuda ,aún no lo monto en un auto pero ya un amigo *QUE* tenía antes el esquema me confirmó *QUE* en efecto funciona muy bien gracias. *POR* el apoyo colegas ,tengan buena tarde saludos



Hola amigo*, *me podría usted enviar el esquema*?*. Gracias


Yasmani lopez dijo:


> Lo prometido es deuda ,aún no lo monto en un auto pero ya un amigo *QUE* tenía antes el esquema me confirmó *QUE* en efecto funciona muy bien gracias. *POR* el apoyo colegas ,tengan buena tarde saludos


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 2, 2022)

Ricardo00325 dijo:


> Hola amigo*, *me podría usted enviar el esquema*?*. Gracias


Lee el tema completo, y/o busca en el foro


----------

